# Which is more attractive: glasses or no glasses?



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

:banana  :fall :kiss


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't really think one is more attractive than the other on females. To be honest, though, girls with glasses usually stand out more for me. I love a girl with glasses. :b


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Can't say for sure. It depends on the girl really.
Sometimes they look cute, sometimes they look better without.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Doesn't really matter, unless they have really funky glasses that make me go ewww.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

It depends on the person and the frame. 

I go with and without glasses, myself, because I like either. I have a really nice looking glasses frame, though. When I wore my massive, repulsive "dork" glasses to high school every day, it was an utter travesty.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I <3 glasses on women.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Taco.

I mean, it doesn't matter - I said "no glasses" but it can go either way :b


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Sure, I like dudes who wear glasses, as long as they're not too dorky. Of course, maybe I'm biased since I wear glasses.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Glasses must be used as a secret weapon! 

It's such a turn on to see a girl wear glasses out of the blue.


----------



## pbmax (Dec 22, 2006)

i like it when a girl wears glasses, and then takes them off (preferably if her hair comes down from being up in the same motion). 

So i'm not sure how to vote!

:lol


----------



## pbmax (Dec 22, 2006)

i would also like to suggest four more categories... so as not to exclude anyone

there are some boys who like boys with glasses, and girls who like girls without, etc...

:boogie


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Glasses are hot.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I wear glasses. Eh. And it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I guess I would prefer a guy without glasses, but I don't really care that much either way. I'm surprised how many guys said they like girls with glasses...makes me feel better


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Glasses aren't a significant issue to me. All else being equal, no glasses would be better, but not a big deal either way.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i love guys with glasses.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I like guys with glasses, I like guys without glasses....it really does not matter to me. :stu


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Glasses really don't matter to me. It's the guy behind the glasses that really matters.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i love love love glasses. sooo hot


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

It doesn't really matter, some girls look sexier with them, some without.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

My glasses annoy me. They get in the way. I'm gonna switch to contacts. Glasses on girls are sexy though.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: re: Which is more attractive: glasses or no glasses?*

I love glasses on guys, because I enjoy accessories and anything that adds character to a person. Also, I've worn glasses myself, since I was five years old, so I probably developed a soft spot for others who wear glasses.

It's a big treat when guys wear glasses only sometimes, for specific use. So exciting, because I never know when the specs will come out. :b


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm with millenniumman my answer is Taco


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

I am a girl who prefers guys who don't wear glasses


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Based on the poll results I should go out and buy myself some frames with no lenses (unless there's some reliable method by which I can force my vision to get worse, without going completely blind). I do agree, they usually look good.


----------

